# Slingshot Of The Month - Jan 2013 - Nominations



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of The Month - Jan 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am nominating Flippinout's Sore Gum Slingshot:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20318-sore-gum-slingshot/


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I am nominating Setarip's Yew that was Secret Santa to Danny0663

http://slingshotforu...ural-pic-heavy/


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I am nominating AnTrAxx's #11 Qeurcus Robur - Orichalcum - Fraxinus

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20491-11-quercus-robur-orichalcum-fraxinus/


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Being a PFS freak, and an admirer of quality craftsmanship, I would like to nominate Little Bear for his amazing and so far indestructible
"Yellow Jacket".
The prettiest test dummy I've ever laid eyes on.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19745-first-pf-attempt-pretty-test-dummy/







What the heck here's one from the side.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate alfshooter's 'natural ash (spanish accuracy) http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20463-natural-ash-spanish-accuracy/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I really like this, I think it is awesome! So......I'm nominating it. Charles' "Nutcracker Sweet". Yup, it's pretty sweet. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20334-nutcracker-sweet/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate Dayhiker's "Robin Hood"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20083-robinhood/


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aquí está mi gallo! Hawkman

Tema publicado el 10-dic-12 http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20118-birthday-present-for-my-little-boy/


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to nominate Mr. Chepo and his very nice little natural oak "polizonta" for SOTM. Here is the link to the topic: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19975-natural-fork-oak-polizonta/

















Cheers, Simon


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i´d like to nominate quarterinmynose´s Santa 2012 Slingshot:

that Slingshot looks beautiful.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=28536

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=28535


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tobse said:


> i´d like to nominate quarterinmynose´s Santa 2012 Slingshot:
> that Slingshot looks beautiful.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=28536
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=28535


Can you point me to the thread where this was posted?


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, here is the link to the post:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19387-secret-slingshot-santa-2012-the-slingshots/?p=238565


----------

